# MFSTOOLS help request



## kingpinofdisks (Apr 18, 2005)

I am trying to replace my existing Seagate 750gb HD with a new Seagate 750gb HD (old one is crapping out, so I got a new 35.2 HD to replace it).

MFSTOOLS reports that the backup drive isn't large enough.

Obviously, we are talking a few MB here or there. How can I force it to run regardless of the minor size difference?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Just DD copy, although it may go nuts trying to record to drive space that is not there.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

How large is difference in size? If it is only a couple of meg you could downsize the swap partition.


----------



## kingpinofdisks (Apr 18, 2005)

I tried DD, using this command:

dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k 

It took 11 hours. All of my 120+ shows are in the Now Playing list, but every one gives an error when I try to play them. Something about the tivo not having signal when the show was recorded.

I don't know the size difference. Will check it again.

So, is there no way to have mfstools kinda correct for the problem


----------



## kingpinofdisks (Apr 18, 2005)

I just transferred both drives to the PC & booted the MFSTools CD. It shows 136GB size for each drive.

Huh? That can't be right. I just started a download of Knoppix 5.1 LiveCD. I will boot with that tomorrow and see if a)DD is on it and b)it shows the correct drive size for the 2 drives.


----------



## kingpinofdisks (Apr 18, 2005)

Yep, the linux kernel on the MFStools 2.0 cd is old. 

I booted Knoppix, and it showed each drive as 773gb, NOT 136gb like the mfstools was showing. So running DD worked perfectly.

dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k 

And all is well. 

Morale: if you have a huge drive in your Tivo that is crapping out, and you want to copy it to another huge drive, then don't use mfstools 2.0 cd. Use a 2.6 kernel & the latest DD (like the Knoppix live cd) to copy the drives.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

I believe the mfslive cd would work as well and have the latest mfstool available.


----------



## CREWCHIEF318 (Feb 24, 2008)

hello all

where do i find and how do i install mfs_tools?
i've got two ptv'd instant caked phillips 704's on my network
and i really (from all the research i've been doing over the last few months)
really need it 

thankyou


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

the latest tools and info can be found on mfslive.org


----------



## CREWCHIEF318 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you sir


----------

